# will fiddlers or crayfish eat my fish?



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

at my LFS they have crayfish and fiddler crabs and i was wondering would they eat my fishies?

i have blackline rasporas, 3 blue rams, some platies, and some kuhli loaches in a 29g. there are also some whiteclouds but i get them as feeder fish so im not to worried about them.

i was also thinking about getting some fiddlers for my 20g with my puffer since i hear fiddlers are BW. would they have problems?

& any other info on them would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Fiddlers are BW, and shouldn't really be kept in FW. I wouldn't keep them in a 20g. The puffer might be ok, but it's kind of small to risk...Of course you'd also need to lower the water and have something for them to climb out on.

The crayfish would probably be able to kill/eat most of your fish when it's larger. Again, smaller tanks leave little space for them to keep to themselves, and they do like to grab a fish here and there


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ohhhhh

ok. i have this rock that can go out of the water in the middle of the tank.. its really big. i could put it in my 20g and he'd have land.


----------

